# First time in Switzerland



## MalanCris

SWMBO has decided that she would like to visit Switzerland this year. We have never been before and therefore wondered if anyone could recommend a round-trip route (two weeks from leaving UK) looking for spectacular scenery with short walks. Our van is 7.4mts and 3850kgs (3-litre).
We would prefer to keep away from motorways.
(Don't ask for much do I)? :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

I will watch this with interest, as we are going to that area June/July


----------



## Fatalhud

I Love Switzerland.
Not a fan of Interlaken, over rated in my opinion
I much prefer the area around Saas Fee and Zermatt 
Both of these towns do not allow cars into them
For Saas Fee you can camp next to the Multi story car park for about £10 a day
To get into Zermatt you can camp at Tasch, the camp site is next to the train station which runs into Zermatt, from there you get stunning views of the Matterhorn.

Alan H


----------



## rayrecrok

Fatalhud said:


> I Love Switzerland.
> Not a fan of Interlaken, over rated in my opinion
> I much prefer the area around Saas Fee and Zermatt
> Both of these towns do not allow cars into them
> For Saas Fee you can camp next to the Multi story car park for about £10 a day
> To get into Zermatt you can camp at Tasch, the camp site is next to the train station which runs into Zermatt, from there you get stunning views of the Matterhorn.
> 
> Alan H


Hi.
I have to disagree I highly rate Interlaken and the surrounding area, especially going up Yungfrau on the train.
The camp site opposite the railway station was very good and friendly, it was nice to sit out with a nice glass or two of wine and watch the golden eagle's soaring and the boats going by on the river.

The place is very dear to eat out and after the first night we knocked that on the head and ate in the van for the 2 weeks we were there, but it was nice to walk round the town at night and see all the world go by, and the walk back to the campsite was lit up by fire flies, I had never seen any before and they were fascinating.


----------



## peejay

MalanCris said:


> Snipped.. Our van is 7.4mts and 3850kgs (3-litre).
> We would prefer to keep away from motorways.
> (Don't ask for much do I)? :lol: :lol:


Hi;

Its worth noting that although you don't intend to travel on autoroutes, all vehicles over 3500kg need to purchase a permit at the border (not the vignette). This is req'd for travel on all roads in Switzerland, not just autoroutes.

Pete


----------



## CandA

Hi

Can't really recommend a round route, but we can recommend the camp site at Fiesch, Camping Eggishorn - east of Brig below the Rhone glacier. It is a lovely level and grassy site with good facilities and a nice bar. We were there in 2008. The site is a short walk from the village and you can get the cable car up and there are plenty of walks from there, long or short. There is also a train for walks up and down the valley.
I wouldn't think there would be any problems with access into the site for a large van.

Have fun, Switzerland is beautiful.

CandA


----------



## cypsygal

Don't ignore the 'other' side of Suisse. On the banks of lake Geneva, near Lausanne, there's a campsite - Ouchy, I think. Ouchy is the lakeside part of Lausanne. Montreux, the Jura, Morges, and Lausanne itself are all woth a visit. Round the corner to Diablerets - glacier skiing all year ~ ( in theory) but a summer snowmobile ride across the glacier is fab. We saw the very shy ibex/chamois last time we were there - such a privelege -even the staff of the mountain restuarant were enchanted. Cute & and once v fashionable Gstaad nearby. Villars - exclusive ski resort, not far to Berne ( where there were bears in a bear pit!). Chamonix, Mont Blanc, Evian - fantastic Casino ( if that rocks your boat!!). Also near Evian, fab outdoor pool, and a 'go ape' type forest adventure park.


----------



## pneumatician

*Switzerland*

We absoluteley love Switzerland and as suggested the Matterhorn is breathtaking. 
We are also very fond of the Bernese Oberland and usually stay in Interlaken because it is an excellent central point for visiting the mountains. 
A good days round trip of the mountains with interesting driving is to do the three passes, Susten,Furka and Grimsel. Probably not on a Sunday unless you are really fond of motorbikes. We have done it several times on a bike and once in the van. 
Take acess to plenty of money it is tre tre expensive be prepared to pay absulutely everything even havinf a pee. 
We find the food boring and bland, the people helpfull and friendly and the scenery a must see and worth putting up with the cons to experience.

Go and enjoy
Steve


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

I looked at a campsite in Switzerland and the hook up post was not what I was expected. It did not accept the blue version that we have, but instead had three holes in a straight line, so some sort of adaptor might be needed.

I have only experienced this once, I hasten to add.

Russell


----------



## pneumatician

*SwIzzerland*

The Swiss are on their own on many things.
We have always had the adaptor supplied free but with a deposit.
I should'nt bother to buy one cause its Swiss Specific.

Steve


----------



## Zozzer

We off are to Switzerland in June/July and will be spending a week in Interlaken, paying visitor tax on a campsite entitles you a free bus pass.
After Interlaken we'll be heading over the Grimsel and Furka passes then over the Gotthard as I really want to experience those walls of snow.
Down to Lugano, Lucarno, Verbania (I) then back into (CH) via Brig

The snow walls at the Gotthard


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Switzerland*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I looked at a campsite in Switzerland and the hook up post was not what I was expected. It did not accept the blue version that we have, but instead had three holes in a straight line, so some sort of adaptor might be needed.
> 
> I have only experienced this once, I hasten to add.
> 
> Russell


Thats the mystery then! Now we know what the spike is for on a Swiss Army knife! :lol:


----------



## ob1

Head straight for Interlaken, its the best introduction to Switzerland you can find due to the variety on offer. Yes, the town of Interlaken itself is a bit touristy but what can you expect when thousands of Brits alone flock there year after year. It's the surrounding areas that will leave you spellbound and you will only scratch it in a fortnight.

PM me if you would like a guide to Interlaken for Motorhomers. Meanwhile have a look at Swiss Road Tolls (Amended) in the Swiss Touring Section for road info.

Ron


----------



## RossMcC

I love Switzerland, and visited a few times before the unfriendly and hostile attitude of the Swiss put me off. 

The Rhone valley is worth a visit, the valley itself is very industrial but in the hills above lie some of the most beautiful villages. Try an visit Leukerbad, with a wonderful swimming pool heated by thermal springs. If you're feeling energetic there's a lovely walk from Leukerbad over the hills to Kandersteg, you can make the return trip by public transport. Try and see the Aletsch glacier, there are some beautiful villages with no motor access, the only way to them is by cable car.

So in summary, beautiful country, shame about the people.


----------



## rayrecrok

*Re: Switzerland*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I looked at a campsite in Switzerland and the hook up post was not what I was expected. It did not accept the blue version that we have, but instead had three holes in a straight line, so some sort of adaptor might be needed.
> 
> I have only experienced this once, I hasten to add.
> 
> Russell


Hi.
We had the same situation, of all the different combinations of adapters we carry non would fit, but help was at hand for a returnable deposit the campsite provided an adapter, or you could buy one off them so no problem in the end.


----------



## pippin

We stayed on a campsite at Grindlewald. 

When we arrived, the office was shut so we parked up and went for a swim in the magnificent municipal indoor pool.

The cost of the tickets was somewhat staggering.

Back to the site, registered at the office and were given tourist passes.

Guess what? They entitled us to totally free entry at the swimming pool!

It is well worth investigating what they entitle you to use locally.

Incidentally we found the Swiss people to be very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Rosbotham

RossMcC said:


> I love Switzerland, and visited a few times before the unfriendly and hostile attitude of the Swiss put me off.
> ...
> So in summary, beautiful country, shame about the people.


Having holidayed in the Bernese Oberland approx 15 times, and been to Geneva on business about a similar number, that's not a description of the Swiss that I recognise.

If I had the money, it's the one place I'd leave the UK to live permanently in.

Paul


----------



## philbre

You wont go far wrong if you base yourself in camp jungfrau in stunning Lauterbrunnen

The area has everything, scenery, walks, you name it

I stayed there last summer for 2 weeks


----------



## pippin

Lauterbrunnen is a good base.

Camping Jungfrau seemed very busy, commercial and tightly packed when we visited in early September.

We chose a different one nearby - can't remember the name but it is on the left hand side of the main road just through the village.

It is on the other side of the river from C. Jungfrau and almost opposite.

It does cater for groups who stay in bunkhouse accommodation but they were not noisy and we had a pleasant quiet time parked up in the field with just two other MHs.


----------



## Rosbotham

Strange that, for September.

Camping Jungfrau is commercial from the standpoint of e.g. having a mini-mart, internet cafe and restaurant, but it's not overbearing with it.

When we stayed for a couple of weeks in June, I'd say that on the pitches alongside the river, perhaps 1/3 were occupied. Even it they'd all been in use, the pitch spacing was similar to a UK Caravan Club site (certainly we've stayed on some in Europe that were far more tightly packed).

The only things with Jungfrau is it isn't cheap (near on CHF50/night, I recall) and it's next to the river. Very restful when you first park up, but if for whatever reason you can't sleep, the noise is deafening, like trying to sleep in the shower. It's near the heliport but you don't notice so much because you can't hear them over the river!!

That said, I agree with Philbre...we'll back for a couple of weeks in June.

The one across the river seemed a bit basic, and when we were there had coachloads of youths in the bunkhouses. Then again so does Jungfrau, they just do a good job of separating the family / Kontiki parts (separate toilet blocks etc).

Only thing with Lauterbrunnen...other than it being at the end of a cul-de-sac...is it loses the sun relatively early in the evening due to the vertical valley sides. Depends on how bothered you are about sitting in the sun, I guess - doesn't bother us.


----------



## pneumatician

*Swizzerland*

Both of the sites in Lauterbrunnen we have found quite good and there are a couple of sites further up the valley. Camping Jungfrau is a Eurocamp base which makes it busy in high season but in June or September it seems ok.

We find the Swiss most friendly and helpfull people especially when taking money from you.

I am just embarrased to think what immpressions they get of us and the UK when visiting. Our pavements and roads are just extensions of rubbish tips.
Hardly ever see even a *** end in Sizzerland.
Just wish we had the same national pride.

Steve


----------



## camper69

We stayed at the Camping International site here for a couple of nights last year. The Lido opposite is good for swimming in the lake and pool.

Did you also know that children under 16 can get free travel on all public transport in Switerland. Not just buses and trains but also up the mountains. We went up here on a day trip and it did not cost anything for our 3 children. Ask for the passes in a Tourist Information Office, remember to take your passports.

Derek


----------

